# The empire will strike back....



## xps (Feb 10, 2015)

http://www.sonyalpharumors.com/ writes:

"Sony Artisan Brian Smith: “someone might just make a 50mp camera for less than 3700 bucks!”

Sony Artisan Brian Smith commented after the Canon 5Ds launch:

Canon fired the first shot in the Great Mega-Pixel War of 2015, announcing a pair of 50.6 mp Canon 5DS cameras – This is just the first shot! Expect to hear more announcements soon… Who knows, someone might just make a 50mp camera for less than 3700 bucks!

He is likely “hearing” the same rumors I got….sounds exactly like the A7rII to me 

Sony has now plenty of time to “fight back” with the A7rII as the Canon 5ds preorders will start on April 30 only at Amazon. And shipment is June/July."


----------



## RLPhoto (Feb 10, 2015)

Well If the A7RII is indeed under 2K, I'd buy one.


----------



## Orangutan (Feb 10, 2015)

Bring it on, competition is good for the customers.


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 10, 2015)

Orangutan said:


> Bring it on, competition is good for the customers.


+1 but it will require a new lens mount from Sony


----------



## cid (Feb 10, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> Orangutan said:
> 
> 
> > Bring it on, competition is good for the customers.
> ...


I thought they already have enough mounts ))


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 10, 2015)

I don't understand things like this. We buy into a system, and as such the specs of any individual element of that system become less important, that is, the sum of the whole can be worth much more than the sum of its parts.

Is 50MP important? Not for most people, is 11mm important (especially at $3,000)? Not for most people. AF speed and accuracy, portability etc etc . They all have different levels of importance to each of us, some people need the functionality only found in owning multiple systems and for them I do have some sympathy for their apparent frustrations, I decided the best route for me was the EOS-M and it does the job I need it to very well and intigrates with my system vastly better than any other option.

Get what you need because you need or want it.


----------



## bmwzimmer (Feb 10, 2015)

Currently Sony only has 1 native Lens that can really take advantage of their current 36mp sensor (The 55mm f/1.8 ) while many of their other FE lenses are horrible and can't even resolve half the resolution currently. 
Canon's latest mkii zooms are resolving 18mp from their 24-70 and 21 from their 70-200. 18-21 from most of their good primes. These numbers should at least double given more mp and removal of AA filter. 

Unless Sony makes lenses that can support such resolution, why bother with 50Mp. Even Nikon doesn't have the selection of lenses Canon has that can support it. Sure Zeiss and Sigma have solutions that can but there are cost concerns with Zeiss and AF concerns with Sigma. 

Sure you can use adaptors but those are really awkward and defeats the purpose of nice compact mirrorless cameras and the AF will suffer greatly...


----------



## Ivar (Feb 11, 2015)

It will be very interesting to see Sony's take. 

I'd think it doesn't just stop with upscaling to 50MP:

- even more DR
- video will be better than their former model (full readout i.e. bye-bye rolling shutter?)
- electronic shutter? At least the first curtain. High speed sync possible.
- some other magics


----------



## Maximilian (Feb 11, 2015)

cid said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > Orangutan said:
> ...


Not enough to dump one again ;D


----------



## Lawliet (Feb 11, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> +1 but it will require a new lens mount from Sony



Well, some of my favorite lenses have a user switchable lens mount. 8)


----------



## cid (Feb 11, 2015)

Maximilian said:


> cid said:
> 
> 
> > mackguyver said:
> ...



Indeed ;D


----------



## tat3406 (Feb 12, 2015)

bmwzimmer said:


> Currently Sony only has 1 native Lens that can really take advantage of their current 36mp sensor (The 55mm f/1.8 ) while many of their other FE lenses are horrible and can't even resolve half the resolution currently.
> Canon's latest mkii zooms are resolving 18mp from their 24-70 and 21 from their 70-200. 18-21 from most of their good primes. These numbers should at least double given more mp and removal of AA filter.
> 
> Unless Sony makes lenses that can support such resolution, why bother with 50Mp. Even Nikon doesn't have the selection of lenses Canon has that can support it. Sure Zeiss and Sigma have solutions that can but there are cost concerns with Zeiss and AF concerns with Sigma.
> ...



+1
to stay competitive in market, they need another dozen good native lens!


----------



## drjlo (Feb 12, 2015)

bmwzimmer said:


> Currently Sony only has 1 native Lens that can really take advantage of their current 36mp sensor (The 55mm f/1.8 )



Well, it's true that something like Zeiss FE 24-70 should be better at the asking price.
I bought the FE55 f/1.8 (everyone should), but I plan to adapt my beloved Canon 24-70 F/2.8 II, Canon 70-200 F/2.8 II, and T-SE 24 mm II to Sony FE mount.


----------



## daniela (Feb 14, 2015)

We heared in Japan, Sony is almost ready with the 36 megapixel successor of the Alpha 7. 
There are some rumors, Sony will increase the MP to 53 million. Other rumors will have heared Sony works on an much faster autofocus system and on an visibly better DR and overall image quality. 

I use my Canon lenses on my daughters new alpha 7II. And it works fine. looks a bit odd with an big white lens on an small black cam.
And one think we realised: Pay attention to dust an small water drops if you change the lens at skiing.


----------



## slclick (Feb 14, 2015)

When did Sony become the Dark Side? I have always thought that was Nikon. Fickle fanboys


----------

